# Central Florida Home Haunter Facebook Group / MeetUp Group / Orlando Yard Haunter Make and Take Group?



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Given the Haunted Mansion is now 3 miles from my own "Haunted" Maison (the realization of a nightmare... I mean a DREAM! LOL!) Is there a Central Florida Home Haunter / Orlando Yard Haunter Facebook Group? With all the Imagineers / Creatives and fans of the Haunted Mansion I hope something already exists.

I don't want to "have" to create an Orlando Yard Haunter Meetup Group / Orlando Halloween Facebook Group / Orlando Halloween Meetup Group / Orlando Haunted Mansion Facebook Group / Orlando Haunted Mansion Meetup Group / Orlando Haunted Mansion Reddit Group / Orlando Home Haunter Reddit / Orlando Yard Haunter Reddit / Central Florida Haunted Mansion Reddit / Central Florida Yard Haunter Reddit / Central Florida Home Haunter Reddit 

What with all the Imagineers here. And the Creatives. And just the Haunted Mansion fans who live around here. Near the Walt Disney World Haunted Mansion parks? Damn! I don't want to Reinvent The Wheel. And I hope this post is "discoverable" now.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

whatever ya do, i'm in !!!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome! I’ll report back here. Like in the past:

A. I may “be surprised” after all that no _public_ group exists 
B. May “have to” despite “not wanting to” uh... “stand up” (I hate that term 😆) yet another damn group 
C. Once the thing has taken off hand it over to someone else. I’m not “into” running stuff. I’d rather work on my “art” 😂 




C.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't see anything...


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Try joining this WWW and others, please. It may or may not be live yet. Seeing nothing else? "Whatever!"  









Halloween Yard & Home Haunters Orlando / Central Florida (Orlando, FL)


Welcome Foolish Mortal.Join today if you want to learn how to create Halloween Scenes and Sets for your own "Mansion" or "Manor." And to share the love of your craft if you're a local Creative in the




www.meetup.com


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

On Facebook theres Florida Haunters


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks MM. Not a huge fan of FB. But I may create an account and check it out.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Update. Ok less than 24 hours but not a single person has joined my MeetUp. Yet. :-( lol! Perhaps FB is the way to go after all... ugh.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

mikeerdas said:


> Thanks MM. Not a huge fan of FB. But I may create an account and check it out.


I use it only for my 2 hobbies- Halloween and Sewing. Nothing else. So it might serve your purpose.


----------

